# 1966? Raleigh Sports Chrome



## merkin_77 (May 24, 2022)

I've got a Sports All-chrome in unrestored but rather good shape. Rear rim has a curb dent in it and the saddle is a non-original Bianchi. Rear hub says 66 4, so assuming a 1966 model. Any idea on worth and is anyone interested? Bike is in SW Connecticut.


----------



## Rivnut (May 24, 2022)

Looks more like a lightweight rather than a middleweight. Try your post in the lightweight forum.


----------



## 3-speeder (May 25, 2022)

Interesting bike.  I wonder if the chrome is original.  I don't see any of the usual transfers on the frame anywhere.  Normally it would say SPORTS on the frame along with some other small labels.  The serial number on the bottom bracket looks right for a 66 model,  see reference site linked below. 
As far as a value, these bikes are not high dollar and have more of a niche market.  Usually collectors of these bikes are looking for all original pieces.  The chrome is different but not sure if it adds or detracts from the bike as I don't know if it is og. Haven't seen this before.   As said above maybe post in the Lightweight section or International section for more feedback.
Off the top of my head, I'm looking at maybe a $100 bike.





						Raleigh Serial Numbers & Charts
					






					www.kurtkaminer.com


----------



## tinslate (May 26, 2022)

I would be interested in purchasing, how much you looking to get? local pick up would be no problem.
Thanks.


----------

